# Remington 700 BDL in 8mm Mag



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

For many years I have wanted to purchase one of these rifles. Nearly bought one in 1985 for $400 but talked myself out of it. Remington didn't make them for very long and I assume discontinued them because they weren't popular. Very similar to 300 Win mag ballistically and my guess is that like many other metric calibers they just didn't sell.

Anybody own one? If so, any comments on the rifle. I am still looking for one and would probably buy one if it was in good shape.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

You will be better off rebarreling an action that you might alreay have. Or find a good used one and have that one rebarreled. It would be easier than finding a good used 8mm Mag. I have thought about necking down a .338 RUM case to 8mm and shooting that. It would out do the standard Rem Mag by a little and get rid of the belted case. As far as the 8mm itself I have not owned one but know several people that have and they all say it is accurate and effective on everything they have shot with it.


----------



## WSJ (Mar 8, 2008)

You can find them but they're not cheap. Check Gunbroker. I bought a 700 Classic back in 1998 when they were the Classic chambering of that year. I'd wanted one forever but from 1984 when they discontinured them until 1998 they were strictly a custom or Remington Custom Shop item ($$$).

Rebarreling something else to 8 Mag would limit your choices to 375 H&H (or RUM) length actions as a starting point, not exactly a cheap proposition.

If you handload to equal pressures they're a fair bit more potent than a 300 Win., and kick more too. I've got both (the 300's a Winchester M70 Classic Boss) and reload for them. With the 8 Mag I get 3016 fps with a Hornady 220 gr Interlock, Fed 215, & RL-25. That's virtually the same velocity I load my 300 Win. with 180gr BT's.

Check out the numbers using the back of a loading manual or ballistic software. The 8 Mag's ballistically (on paper anyway) ahead of the 338 Win and a short ways behind the 340 Weatherby.

Buy one, you'll like it! It'll kill lots of things and chances are nobody else in camp will have one. -WSJ


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

Aythya,
Good to see some interest in the 8 mag. I received one for Christmas back in 1987 or so and really like it. Although I was a staunch Winchester fan at the time, I couldn't refuse, yah know.
I used the 180 gr factory loads that came with it and didn't think the recoil was as bad as the writers said - until I loaded up some 200 gr Noslers to the max.
But I found that I got used to it soon and really enjoy shooting it.
I've shot 125, 180, 200 and 225 gr. bullets and prefer the 200 gr partitions.
Its accurate and, although I think its too much for game around here, have used it even for antelope. I know the balistics tables will show great power at extreme range, I seldom see the need to stretch it beyond 300. Post back if you have any questions.


----------



## Wing S T (Jun 21, 2009)

Aythya said:


> For many years I have wanted to purchase one of these rifles. Nearly bought one in 1985 for $400 but talked myself out of it. Remington didn't make them for very long and I assume discontinued them because they weren't popular. Very similar to 300 Win mag ballistically and my guess is that like many other metric calibers they just didn't sell.
> 
> Anybody own one? If so, any comments on the rifle. I am still looking for one and would probably buy one if it was in good shape.


 I Have a 700 BDL that I bought in about 1981 or so! This rifle has had about a box and a half of ammo through it and is in brand new condition.
It has a leather sling mounted on it, and that is all. Can send pictures on request if you're still in the market for one.


----------

